# Solved: Crazy Spyware



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello.

I am having some trouble with my PC. It is extremely slow and I am now getting a lot of pop-ups. I have done various virus scans and I ran Hijack and ComboFix

Here are the logs.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:14:14 PM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.cdcovers.cc
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://212.199.125.55
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E5E167B-1566-4316-B27F-0DDAB3484CF7} (Image Uploader Control) - http://pix.futureshop.ca/en/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

---------------------------------------------------------------------

"HP_Owner" - 2007-07-29 12:49:16 [GMT -4:00] - ComboFix 07-07-24 - Service Pack 2 NTFS [SAFE MODE]

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( V Log )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\WINDOWS\system32\snaromim.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\uvwptxhw.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.bak1 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.bak2 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.ini 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.ini2 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.tmp 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.bak1 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.bak2 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.ini 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.ini2 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.tmp 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.bak1 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.bak2 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.ini 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.ini2 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtstv.tmp 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstq.dll

* * * POST RUN FILES/FOLDERS * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstq.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\runtime2.sys
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lujmjyyn.exe

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

-------\LEGACY_ASC3550U
-------\LEGACY_NTMLSVC
-------\LEGACY_RUNTIME
-------\LEGACY_RUNTIME2
-------\NtmlSvc

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-06-28 to 2007-07-29 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-29 12:47	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-07-29 12:35	126,016	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\equidinc.dll
2007-07-29 10:26	593,920	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\NTUSER.DAT
2007-07-29 10:26 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\WINDOWS
2007-07-29 10:26 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\Symantec
2007-07-29 10:26 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\SampleView
2007-07-29 10:26 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\Real
2007-07-29 10:26 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\InterMute
2007-07-29 10:26 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\Apple Computer
2007-07-29 09:41 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\E31C348B63A94CBF8D7FD932ABB63244.TMP
2007-07-29 09:40 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2007-07-28 02:37	69,184	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\arhgkrnr.dll
2007-07-28 02:34	126,016	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mgbykrnh.dll
2007-07-27 14:15	228,960	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstq.dll
2007-07-27 14:11	31,254	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iiffdee.dll
2007-07-27 14:10	31,254	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkkhgf.dll
2007-07-27 14:07 d-a------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\TEMP
2007-07-24 14:32	22,112	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\COH_Mon.sys
2007-07-24 14:00	48,776	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\S32EVNT1.DLL
2007-07-24 14:00	115,000	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
2007-07-24 13:26	73,728	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GkSui18.EXE
2007-07-16 17:35 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner\APPLIC~1\Ahead
2007-07-16 17:31 d--------	C:\Program Files\Nero
2007-07-16 17:31 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Nero
2007-07-16 11:04 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SlySoft

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-29 16:57:09	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-07-29 16:07:46	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner\APPLIC~1\U3
2007-07-29 13:41:05	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-07-29 13:19:37	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner\APPLIC~1\Azureus
2007-07-24 19:55:00	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner\APPLIC~1\Symantec
2007-07-24 18:05:28	806	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT.INF
2007-07-24 18:05:28	8,014	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT.CAT
2007-07-17 05:38:02	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Astonsoft
2007-07-16 23:25:52	--------	d---a-w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe
2007-07-16 22:22:30	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead
2007-07-10 21:57:28	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Blubster
2007-06-09 04:03:52	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
2007-05-29 00:55:10	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Motorola
2007-05-28 23:26:28	0	---ha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motmodem_01005.Wdf
2007-05-28 23:26:25	0	---ha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MsftWdf_Kernel_01005_Coinstaller_Critical.Wdf
2007-05-28 23:22:36	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Motorola Phone Tools
2007-05-28 23:16:18	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Avanquest update
2007-05-28 23:16:17	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-05-28 23:16:13	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner\APPLIC~1\InstallShield
2007-05-16 15:12:02	683,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{3964D8D6-86D0-493A-B460-A805B5401114}]
2007-07-27 14:10	31254	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkkhgf.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{6D16FE54-2597-4CCB-B9F3-947CD7E136E4}]
2007-07-27 14:16	228960	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstq.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{C6039E6C-BDE9-4de5-BB40-768CAA584FDC}]
2007-07-28 02:37	69184	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\arhgkrnr.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut"="HDAudPropShortcut.exe" [2004-03-17 19:10 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Hdaudpropshortcut.exe]
"HPBootOp"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" [2005-02-25 18:34]
"type32"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe" [2004-06-03 04:51]
"IntelliPoint"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe" [2004-06-03 04:50]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" [2005-09-21 11:24 C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE]
"AlcWzrd"="ALCWZRD.EXE" [2005-09-21 16:32 C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE]
"Alcmtr"="ALCMTR.EXE" [2005-05-03 19:43 C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2006-09-03 13:48]
"HP Software Update"="C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2005-02-16 23:11]
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 15:40]
"ccApp"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2007-01-09 17:59]
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" [2007-03-12 18:30]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-03-14 03:43]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" [2007-07-29 11:03]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 00:00]
"MsnMsgr"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.exe" [2007-01-19 13:54]
"swg"="C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-06-22 18:09]
"WMPNSCFG"="C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-18 21:05]
"BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe" [2006-11-16 19:04]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe" [2005-05-31 01:04]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{3964D8D6-86D0-493A-B460-A805B5401114}"= C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkkhgf.dll [2007-07-27 14:10 31254]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\jkkkhgf] 
jkkkhgf.dll 2007-07-27 14:10 31254 C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkkhgf.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\vtstq] 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstq.dll 2007-07-27 14:16 228960 C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstq.dll

R0 fasttx2k;fasttx2k;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fasttx2k.sys
R1 SRTSPX;SRTSPX;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSPX.SYS
R2 MLPTDR_Q;MLPTDR_Q;\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLPTDR_Q.SYS
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;\??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
R3 HidUsb;Microsoft HID Class Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
R3 Pcouffin;Low level access layer for CD devices;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Pcouffin.sys
R3 Point32;Microsoft IntelliPoint Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\point32.sys
R3 Ps2;PS2;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PS2.sys
R3 ROOTMODEM;Microsoft Legacy Modem Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys
R3 RTL8023xp;Realtek RTL8139/810x/8169/8110 all in one NDIS XP Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlnicxp.sys
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
R3 usbhub;USB2 Enabled Hub;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
R3 usbprint;Microsoft USB PRINTER Class;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
R3 USBSTOR;USB Mass Storage Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
R3 usbuhci;Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
S3 Fax;Fax;C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
S3 HdAudAddService;Microsoft UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio Service;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
S3 MotDev;Motorola Inc. USB Device;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\motodrv.sys
S3 motmodem;Motorola USB CDC ACM Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\motmodem.sys
S3 P2k;Motorola USB Device;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\P2k.sys
S3 PalmUSBD;PalmUSBD;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PalmUSBD.sys
S3 PcdrNdisuio;PCDRNDISUIO Usermode I/O Protocol;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcdrndisuio.sys
S3 PortTalk;PortTalk;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PortTalk.sys
S3 SRTSP;SRTSP;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSP.SYS
S3 SRTSPL;SRTSPL;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSPL.SYS
S3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
S3 usbsermpt;Motorola USB Modem Driver for MPT;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbsermpt.sys
S3 Wdf01000;Wdf01000;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\D]
AutoRun\command- C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.EXE Shell32.DLL,ShellExec_RunDLL Info.exe protect.ed 480 480

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\E]
AutoRun\command- E:\CDStart.Exe
Install\Command- E:\Stub.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\K]

*Newly Created Service* - COMHOST

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-07-29 16:55:01 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Symantec NetDetect.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1061 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-07-29 12:57:09
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden registry entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-07-29 12:59:38 - machine was rebooted
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-07-29 12:59

--- E O F ---

--------------------------------------------

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

bump.
Can anyone help me


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Kevin 

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I am having trouble getting into normal windows. If I can't am I able to run this in safemode.

Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

nevermind, I got it running in normal mode. I will have both logs posted as soon as it is done.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

by the way. everytime I opem explorer and search something. I get pop-ups with what I searched on all these other sites.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Please help. I was running the program and all of a sudden the PC rebooted. It was about an hour into it and it had found some stuff but obviously did nothing to erase them because the pc restarted before it fixed the errors.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

It rebooted again after about an hour and a half of scanning. I will try to run the best scan possible. I will post the log of what I was able to do.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is the best I can do. I will also be posting a kaspersky online log file and hijack file in 5 mins. I just need to transfer them to my clean pc.
---------------------------------------------------------

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/29/2007 at 09:15 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3259
Trace Rules Database Version: 1270

Scan type : Custom Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:34:16

Memory items scanned : 466
Memory threats detected : 1
Registry items scanned : 6499
Registry threats detected : 11
File items scanned : 21215
File threats detected : 30

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/HitItQuitIt
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\JKKKHGF.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\JKKKHGF.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3964D8D6-86D0-493A-B460-A805B5401114}
HKCR\CLSID\{3964D8D6-86D0-493A-B460-A805B5401114}
HKCR\CLSID\{3964D8D6-86D0-493A-B460-A805B5401114}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{3964D8D6-86D0-493A-B460-A805B5401114}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks#{3964D8D6-86D0-493A-B460-A805B5401114}
Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\Notify\jkkkhgf

Adware.Vundo Variant
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{BA685DEA-6474-44D1-87C9-4EBEA3A1B473}
HKCR\CLSID\{BA685DEA-6474-44D1-87C9-4EBEA3A1B473}
HKCR\CLSID\{BA685DEA-6474-44D1-87C9-4EBEA3A1B473}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{BA685DEA-6474-44D1-87C9-4EBEA3A1B473}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\VTSTQ.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{BA685DEA-6474-44D1-87C9-4EBEA3A1B473}

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I keep changing my cookie settings to high, and everytime I log back to explorer it is back to accept all accokies. Is there something causing that?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Can you post a new Hijack This log


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I will have it in a min. I do have a question. Will it be possible to delete all the restore files in the system volume information folder. I can't access it manually and it causes my virus programs to freeze and I figured out that the last two times SAS froze, it was in that directory


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

The best way to do that is to turn off System Restore, then turning it back on.
That flushes everything out of there.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I am still running Kaspersky as we speak and here is the log of hijack right before I started the scan. So far K is showing:
Number of viruses found: 3 
Number of infected objects: 2 
Number of suspicious objects: 2

and at least one is in the restore files because it just went up to 3 and it is scanning the restore. While K is scanning. AVG is popping up to identify virus (Obfustat.CZT Downloader.Generic5.QB Downloader.Generic4.QB Downloader.Generic7.QB SHeur.ZQ) in the restore files. It is healing them succesfully "so says AVG"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:12:02 PM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C6039E6C-BDE9-4de5-BB40-768CAA584FDC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\arhgkrnr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E5E167B-1566-4316-B27F-0DDAB3484CF7} (Image Uploader Control) - http://pix.futureshop.ca/en/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe (file missing)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

When you are ready, do this......

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\arhgkrnr.dll


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply.

Rescan with Hijack This, close all browser windows except Hijack This, put a checkmark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C6039E6C-BDE9-4de5-BB40-768CAA584FDC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\arhgkrnr.dll
*

Reboot and post another Hijack This log please.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I will be able to do this in about 15 mins. I want the Scan to complete and I have to go pick up my borther at school. Hope you will still be around. And thanks a lot for the help. I am learning quite a bit at the same time.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I should be around for a bit longer.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is a log. I guess that they dont repair the files, or at least I did not have that option. I am going to work on the avenger right now. I will be back soon.


Sunday, July 29, 2007 10:35:42 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.93.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 30/07/2007
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 369436


Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true 

Scan Target My Computer 
C:\
D:\


Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 82621 
Number of viruses found 5 
Number of infected objects 8 
Number of suspicious objects 2 
Duration of the scan process 01:11:06 

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft\Avg7Data\avg7log.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft\Avg7Data\avg7log.log.lck Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\WinMurloff.zip/startdrv.exe Suspicious: Password-protected-EXE skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\WinMurloff.zip ZIP: suspicious - 1 skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\drmstore.hds Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Ahead\Nero Home\bl.db Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Ahead\Nero Home\bl.db-journal Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Ahead\Nero Home\is2.db Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Ahead\Nero Home\is2.db-journal Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_360.wmdb Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Logs\Dfsr00005.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\pending.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_5FBF_D99F_62B7_2FE5\dfsr.db Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_5FBF_D99F_62B7_2FE5\fsr.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_5FBF_D99F_62B7_2FE5\fsrtmp.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_5FBF_D99F_62B7_2FE5\tmp.edb Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Live Contacts\[email protected]\real\members.stg Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Live Contacts\[email protected]\shadow\members.stg Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007072920070730\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\~DF2596.tmp Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\~DF26B7.tmp Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\~DF66F.tmp Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\~DF683C.tmp Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\~DF684A.tmp Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\~DF76D.tmp Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\UserData\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped 

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\hp\bin\KillWind.exe Infected: not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.p skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP658\A0075347.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.on skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP664\A0076780.exe Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP664\A0081781.sys Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0081797.dll Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0082924.dll Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0082925.exe Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0082926.exe Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0082927.exe Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0082928.exe Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0082929.exe Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0082930.sys Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP665\A0083209.sys Object is locked skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP668\A0084232.exe/data.rar/SmitfraudFix/Reboot.exe Infected: not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.f skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP668\A0084232.exe/data.rar Infected: not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.f skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP668\A0084232.exe RarSFX: infected - 2 skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP668\A0084263.exe Infected: not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.f skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP668\A0086460.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.jp skipped 

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{2466A83D-1B81-456E-9766-38C2B7E48210}\RP668\change.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Debug\PASSWD.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\EventCache\{CCEE2EF9-88D2-4E1D-92D3-7E111771AB60}.bin Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\edb.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\tmp.edb Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\AppEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\Internet.evt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SecEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SysEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\iiffdee.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.jp skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\nipupohj.exe Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.BTR Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.MAP Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING.VER Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING1.MAP Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING2.MAP Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.MAP Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log Object is locked skipped


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I ran avenger and here is my log.
-----------------------------------------
Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ydujqvgk

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Program Files\xwlgmstc.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\arhgkrnr.dll deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Also use Avenger on the following files:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\iiffdee.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nipupohj.exe *

Post a new Hijack This log afterwards.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:51:28 PM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft

Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page

= http://www.google.ca
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper -

{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program

Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class -

{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper -

{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program

files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO -

{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}

- c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page

Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program

Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft

IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft

IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program

Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP

Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe

/STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN

Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media

Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run:

[BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program

Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel -

res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) -

{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console -

{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research -

{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help -

{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help -

{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) -

{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network

Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 -

{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network

Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help -

{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help -

{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan

Object) -

http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows

Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) -

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows

Live Safety Center Base Module) -

http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase

5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D}

(MessengerStatsClient Class) -

http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab3

1267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan

Installer Class) -

http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall -

{828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F}

- C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program

Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui -

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon -

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj -

{AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT,

s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT,

s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google -

C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google

Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) -

Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service

(LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program

Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program

Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

In case you missed this



Cheeseball81 said:


> Also use Avenger on the following files:
> 
> *C:\WINDOWS\system32\iiffdee.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\nipupohj.exe *
> ...


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

This is better.
I will run avenger on the other two now
------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:51:28 PM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Pc rebooting and I will have the new hijack log after I removed the last two files


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

:up:


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

The .exe file was not found.

---------------------------------------
Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\pbmmlvud

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\WINDOWS\nwmqucto.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iiffdee.dll deleted successfully.


File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nipupohj.exe not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\nipupohj.exe failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nipupohj.exe
Status: 0xc0000034


Completed script processing.

*******************


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:58:56 PM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's okay, how are things now?


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

hard to say really. It seems to move a lot quicker. Should I run some scans or something. It always feels as though I do a scan, be it spybot, or avs and something always came back up. And by the way. my cookie settings still keep reseting in ie. Is that normal?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No that doesn't sound right

Run *ActiveScan* online virus scan:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

Once you are on the Panda site click the Scan your PC button.
A new window will open...click the Check Now button.
Enter your Country.
Enter your State/Province.
Enter your e-mail address and click send.
Select either Home User or Company.
Click the big Scan Now button.
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it.
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on My Computer to start the scan.
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the See Report button, then Save Report and save it to a convenient location. 
Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh and another thing. should i run ccleaner to remove all the other junk, or some other app to clean it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You can run CCleaner, sure


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

By the way, thanks again for all the help you have supplied.
Here is the latest log of hijackthis after ccleaner and before the Panda scan (which is running right now)
Is there anything else in the hijack log that I should erase.

Thanks again.
----------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:16:26 PM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

so far. Panda has detected 2 spyware.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Panda Log

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/KillApp.B Not disinfected C:\hp\bin\KillIt.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/KillWind Not disinfected C:\hp\bin\KillWind.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/NirCmd.A Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I ran the SAS over night and it found some cookies that I deleted. I also ran AVS over night and it did not find any problems.

I will be testing my PC tonight and if all goes well, I will mark it as solved.
Thanks a lot for all your help. I knew I had the right person for the job. lol.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Log looks good. Those entries in the Panda scan are nothing to be worried about. :up:








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Ugrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u2*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Helo. I am in the process of running final steps.
I am however noticing that in my add/remove, I still have some sonic (recording apps) that are not on my pc anymore. I tried cleaning it with Ccleaner and it did not work.
Any ideas?


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I tried to go in manually trough regedit to delte them and they are not there.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Run Hijack This and click *Open the Misc Tools* section.
Click Open Uninstall Manager > Save list and save the log to your Desktop.
A list of programs will open in Notepad. Post the contents of this log.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello.
The ones in my add/remove program are not on the list. WEIRD.
---------------------------------------------------------


Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Reader 7.0.5 Language Support
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Adobe Shockwave Player
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
Avanquest update
AVG 7.5
Azureus
Blubster 2.6.8
CCleaner (remove only)
Command & Conquer
DivX
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD-Cover Printmaster 1.2
DVDFab Decrypter 3.0.8.0
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HighMAT Extension to Microsoft Windows XP CD Writing Wizard
Hijackthis 1.99.1
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB935448)
HP Update
ImpôtRapide 2005
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Kaspersky Online Scanner
K-Lite Codec Pack 2.64 Basic
KONICA MINOLTA PagePro 1350W
Macromedia Flash Player 8
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
MotoKit 1.06
MotoPhoenix
Motorola Driver Installation
Motorola Phone Tools
Motorola PST
MSXML4SP2
Nero 7 Ultra Edition
Panda ActiveScan
Poker Superstars II
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RSD_LITE_1_9_1
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
SmartMoto
Soap 3.0 Toolkit
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
Super DVD Creator 8.0
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
System Requirements Lab
UFile 2006
UFile Updater 2006
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB900930)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
WinAce Archiver
WinAVIVideoConverter
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Safety Scanner
Windows Media Connect
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887797
Xvid 1.1.2 final uninstall
Zune Desktop Theme


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmmm I don't see any Sonic entries there either.

I would have said tried TweakUI but in Windows XP, TweakUI does not have a section for removing items from the Add/Remove Programs dialog. To remove items, you must use regedit.

Open regedit  this is done by going to Start -> Run, and typing in "regedit" and hitting enter, minus the quotation marks. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall. There will be a bunch of directories underneath the Uninstall directory. Right click on the one(s) that you wish to delete, and hit "Delete".

Or is that the key you already checked?


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

yes I checked that and wnet through each individual one. I do not see them listed there.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*JV 16 Power Tools *
http://www.jv16.org/

I heard that's good at removing pesky items.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I tried with the registry manager and the sonic is still not there


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

The only one that actually sees it is CCleaner but it tells me that it cannot delete the .msi file.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is a log of all the files with sonic in it. I searched by name the entire registry.

----------------------------

jv16 PowerTools 2007 [1.7.0.404]

Data fields are: Key, Entry's name, Value, Entry last modified

HKCR\.sonic\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\.sonic\, @, MediaHub.File, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\.sonic\MediaHub.File\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\.sonic\MediaHub.File\ShellNew\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Custom\, 1280Bmp, c:\windows\web\wallpaper\Blue_Sonic_1280x1024.jpg, 19.07.2005, 23:43
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Custom\, 1024Bmp, c:\windows\web\wallpaper\Blue_Sonic_1024x768.jpg, 19.07.2005, 23:43
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Custom\, 800Bmp, c:\windows\web\wallpaper\Blue_Sonic_800x600.jpg, 19.07.2005, 23:43
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectInput\Compatibility\SONICR.EXE362F454400134600\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 26.01.2005, 10:47
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectInput\Compatibility\SONICR.EXE362F454400134600\, ReAcquire, N/A, 26.01.2005, 10:47
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectInput\Compatibility\SONICR.EXE362F454400134600\, SucceedAcquire, N/A, 26.01.2005, 10:47
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer\, @, SonicAudioPlayer Class, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer\CLSID\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer\CLSID\, @, {81DC69B2-C686-4CDA-868F-A9DEDE186154}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer\CurVer\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer\CurVer\, @, AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer.1, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer.1\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer.1\, @, SonicAudioPlayer Class, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer.1\CLSID\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer.1\CLSID\, @, {81DC69B2-C686-4CDA-868F-A9DEDE186154}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\HandleCDBurningOnArrival\, SonicSCDataProject, N/A, 30.07.2007, 21:20
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\MixedContentOnArrival\, SonicSCDataTask, N/A, 29.07.2007, 11:58
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\MixedContentOnArrival\, SonicSCCopyDisc, N/A, 29.07.2007, 11:58
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\PlayCDAudioOnArrival\, SonicSCAudioCDTask, N/A, 16.07.2007, 18:22
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\PlayCDAudioOnArrival\, SonicSCCopyCD, N/A, 16.07.2007, 18:22
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\PlayMusicFilesOnArrival\, SonicSCCopyDisc, N/A, 16.07.2007, 18:22
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\PlayVideoFilesOnArrival\, SonicSCCopyDisc, N/A, 29.07.2007, 11:58
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\ShowPicturesOnArrival\, SonicSCCopyDisc, N/A, 29.07.2007, 11:58
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\VideoCameraArrival\, SonicVideoCameraArrival, N/A, 16.07.2007, 18:22
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\EventHandlers\VideoCameraArrival\, SonicVideoCameraArrivalDirect, N/A, 16.07.2007, 18:22
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\, InitCmdLine, N/A, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\, Action, @%SonicCentral%Audio\MainrENU.dll,-106, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\, InvokeVerb, AudioCDTask, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\, InvokeProgid, Sonic.SonicCentral, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\, Provider, Sonic RecordNow Audio, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\, InitCmdLine, N/A, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\, InvokeVerb, ExactCopyJob, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\, InvokeProgid, Sonic.SonicCentral, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\, Provider, Sonic RecordNow Copy, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\, Action, @%SonicCentral%Copy\MainrENU.dll,-401, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyDisc\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyDisc\, InitCmdLine, N/A, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyDisc\, InvokeVerb, ExactCopyJob, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyDisc\, InvokeProgid, Sonic.SonicCentral, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyDisc\, Provider, Sonic RecordNow Copy, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyDisc\, Action, @%SonicCentral%Copy\MainrENU.dll,-400, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\, InitCmdLine, N/A, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\, Action, @%SonicCentral%Data\MainrENU.dll,-104, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\, InvokeVerb, DataGuide, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\, InvokeProgid, Sonic.SonicCentral, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\, Provider, Sonic RecordNow Data, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataTask\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataTask\, InitCmdLine, N/A, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataTask\, Action, @%SonicCentral%Data\MainrENU.dll,-104, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataTask\, InvokeVerb, DataTask, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataTask\, InvokeProgid, Sonic.SonicCentral, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataTask\, Provider, Sonic RecordNow Data, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrival\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrival\, InitCmdLine, new, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrival\, ProgID, MyDVD.MyDVDAPHandler, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrival\, Provider, Sonic Solutions, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrival\, Action, Create DVD, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrivalDirect\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrivalDirect\, InitCmdLine, direct, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrivalDirect\, ProgID, MyDVD.MyDVDAPHandler, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrivalDirect\, Provider, Sonic Solutions, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicVideoCameraArrivalDirect\, Action, Transfer Video Direct-to-DVD™, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\007995682976EE4429E4386C237A0992\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\Copy Old Styles, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\00FC287AA9BBF1C4BB1272CC9AEF4644\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\HTML\ENU\err_not_connected.htm, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\00FC287AA9BBF1C4BB1272CC9AEF4644\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\HTML\ENU\err_not_connected.htm, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\00FC287AA9BBF1C4BB1272CC9AEF4644\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\HTML\ENU\err_not_connected.htm, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\00FC287AA9BBF1C4BB1272CC9AEF4644\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\HTML\ENU\err_not_connected.htm, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0C08398236CFEFE42B55647EC05D3E83\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\DataPlugin\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0C24D2C5AC907964DBE2EEC32821FE89\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\CommonMPEGDecoders\3.0\AudioDecoder\, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0D0FE14B4559F994D8CB329811698ABE\, C6B56403F35B1A94E9AB3A1F78DA05E2, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\UpdateManager\Preference\BuildOEM, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0D334A7D8A1FC1B4587C019E0CC0B732\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Path, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0D334A7D8A1FC1B4587C019E0CC0B732\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Path, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0D334A7D8A1FC1B4587C019E0CC0B732\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Path, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0D334A7D8A1FC1B4587C019E0CC0B732\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Path, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0EEADFAEE87946A4A9EE35C812E6C845\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\Action, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1301484F8EA3CBE46A87A4B16277FF03\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\DataPlugin\Preference\BuildOEM, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\19EAB8D2ED390974DB560AC08CD97D20\, C6B56403F35B1A94E9AB3A1F78DA05E2, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\UpdateManager\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1A7CF67E1BC44974CBE58DD8D4B23CD8\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\InitCmdLine, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1CBF8B1F2BD01B941A7A65751D71EF75\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCAudioCDTask\DefaultIcon, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1E2F3BF00883B614FAD7F35543A2913C\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\Encrypted, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\20D155ED63FB3854AAB1627349FC97ED\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\PreferredDecoders\PrefAudioDecoder, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\251A1D56A70515A4A9C61C3BDFCF9558\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\AudioPlugin\ModuleRating, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\252F5DD9EFB904D41AEEF40428619F9B\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcp71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\252F5DD9EFB904D41AEEF40428619F9B\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcp71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\252F5DD9EFB904D41AEEF40428619F9B\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcp71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\252F5DD9EFB904D41AEEF40428619F9B\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcp71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2DE77806AE440614DBE40788F84F6ED6\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\CopyNow\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\333091B627A51FE4FB926264CDA338DA\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\DataPlugin\Preference\BuildName, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\38796281A10BE7843A5072B0E70F99E9\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\CopyNow\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\3DC2C8EB4C7E1E34CA1710595BD9EA71\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\BuildOEM, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\3FA33292004A3B040AFDCF22FBC52C03\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\SerialNumber, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\40D69D9E621F0A64EA303E4A11B500A2\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Help\video.chm, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\42DFB885B53C2AC4C806859E93926B85\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\InitCmdLine, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4341E6D13E014E44BBF923D503E77312\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\Action, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\46EAF5A37507DF3458CF1A480707D105\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\CaptureDevices\Device10, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\495A4B7826EC6C144AF516D0E23AC6B1\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\ShowWMPMessage, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\49B534B89F92A454893DA5DDFCCC17EC\, F7AC5766B15EA6F4994D8F0F21C4E6AA, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\ExpressLabeler\Preference\BuildNumber, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4C2818A84F636FE419D83B65C30B29CA\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\NTSC\DefaultMotionStyles\cache\ArchiveMotion.bmp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4D6DC23A5B5D98C4988D952A61DE1FB0\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\CopyNow\ModuleRating, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4D8B6C8F19337074D83687F4683B19BF\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\AudioPlugin\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\51ED68D3CFACB8345B0EE2939210C8A3\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\DefaultIcon, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\53478B2503DA4DF40A92FC7B408A59AB\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\VersionID, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5361A00195DAD86429ECA43573BE8445\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Mediahub.exe, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5361A00195DAD86429ECA43573BE8445\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Mediahub.exe, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5361A00195DAD86429ECA43573BE8445\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Mediahub.exe, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5361A00195DAD86429ECA43573BE8445\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Mediahub.exe, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\58374FC37B80DCB44AD793D4B81F6B5B\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCCopyCD\Action, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5C608AE71052E3247960659F8257CF83\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Skins\MediaHub.skn, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5C608AE71052E3247960659F8257CF83\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Skins\MediaHub.skn, 03.06.2005, 11:11


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5C608AE71052E3247960659F8257CF83\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Skins\MediaHub.skn, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5C608AE71052E3247960659F8257CF83\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Skins\MediaHub.skn, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5DE9D0F8DAA28E446B892BE60888C5FA\, C6B56403F35B1A94E9AB3A1F78DA05E2, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\UpdateManager\ProductCode, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5DE9D0F8DAA28E446B892BE60888C5FA\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\UpdateManager\ProductCode, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5EBB6660215F2EC4FA6513ED3CBA0BCD\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\PAL\DefaultMotionStyles\cache\ArchiveMotion.bmp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\63F914A18EEE2A54296B64464F777D33\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\GeneralAdvancedOptions, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6ECF4BD56EAF34F418D4CA2864AD58ED\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcr71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6ECF4BD56EAF34F418D4CA2864AD58ED\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcr71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6ECF4BD56EAF34F418D4CA2864AD58ED\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcr71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6ECF4BD56EAF34F418D4CA2864AD58ED\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcr71.DLL, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\7058AF7B5AD5DE540BBD86F54EC18EB3\, F7AC5766B15EA6F4994D8F0F21C4E6AA, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\ExpressLabeler\Preference\BuildName, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\70F6391A76D697F4FAD7CFB3FBF21007\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\DataPlugin\ModuleRating, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\71A25F7A1107CCE4485B63A6A827CFA3\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataProject\InitCmdLine, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\741BE042C8AA75F40A9B9259B2FD5BAF\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\Language, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\79BEF389C7FB34346946EC1707C9FAEA\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\StartupTask, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\7ACA928C3A985F64493D7F56BEB2B1F4\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\PreferredDecoders\UseLocalFilters, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\7B9E4448A846AD344A8DBC530056C557\, C6B56403F35B1A94E9AB3A1F78DA05E2, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\UpdateManager\Preference\BuildName, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8642D318467224B4B9109EB18B5623CD\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\OEMID, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\87702CD64B7CFEE4CAB51DF62D86563F\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\BuildName, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8A36AC36C50F63C47BA9C58E34775CD5\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\CopyNow\Preference\BuildName, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8C7708CF9D695AD49A0DE9BE9A127A38\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Capture\UseScaler, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\95AC776D889D5014B9B0567787A5B235\, C6B56403F35B1A94E9AB3A1F78DA05E2, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\UpdateManager\Preference\BuildNumber, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\96CDF85CBC422DA43B133CF7E8152F6F\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\DataPlugin\Preference\BuildNumber, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\987B121E340F8D948AA05E7B774E695D\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\Style RealName, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9B21A30FC29866E4A98F8AC4B3F012D4\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Installed Styles\Abstract (Animated), 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9D36D8A0988A0FD47B3AC0DF754CEB6A\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Version, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9DB5EF91342FEFF4CB973AB0E3FF936E\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\PxWrap.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9DB5EF91342FEFF4CB973AB0E3FF936E\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\PxWrap.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9DB5EF91342FEFF4CB973AB0E3FF936E\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\PxWrap.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9DB5EF91342FEFF4CB973AB0E3FF936E\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\PxWrap.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9DCA4956D9B00364BACA2F22CB711901\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Internet Setting\ISAPILOCATION, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9E494AFEED56E3648A695BB441F320DA\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\No Capture, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A0E48195805C0DA45B31F913554B654A\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\CopyNow\Preference\BuildNumber, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A11D5EB74D3DCC045ACECF4AA26F80DB\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\CaptureDevices\Device11, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A3DB534A72801BA4BBE70E8FEB71F9EA\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Installed Styles\AComp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A4D35588DFF59884E9A44BCC53D6CC8B\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\SCData\RunRegApp, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AA732D44662CCD74595A3F149E267791\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Genre.ini, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AA732D44662CCD74595A3F149E267791\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Genre.ini, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AA732D44662CCD74595A3F149E267791\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Genre.ini, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AA732D44662CCD74595A3F149E267791\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Genre.ini, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AA82A2C1EBEE53947ABD3A4E5E8F6C8F\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\SCCopy\RunRegApp, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AD73DEA36F2AC6A459ED37D185C17FEB\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AFA0B973E4E9A384BBE368BE195D6CC0\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Tutorial\Graphics\action_area.gif, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AFA0B973E4E9A384BBE368BE195D6CC0\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Tutorial\Graphics\action_area.gif, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKCR\CLSID\{1F31E569-73EE-4EE6-A004-99FD0EF75DBF}\, @, AVSonicComAdaptec, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AFA0B973E4E9A384BBE368BE195D6CC0\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Tutorial\Graphics\action_area.gif, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B0128D8072F09CD439860BF0188387F5\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 00:\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\AudioCDTask\Command\, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B14757CF6EB63D6428830F6BFE029235\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\BuildNumber, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B1E7473FE9E89164189E1D9BFCE53586\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\MyDVD\AppPath, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B346B1CE39206594F81E6BAB5AE9B850\, F7AC5766B15EA6F4994D8F0F21C4E6AA, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\ExpressLabeler\Preference\BuildOEM, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B6369188B8CC2D44BB6D0244303F416C\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\StillImage\Registered Applications\Sonic MyDVD 6, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B6B6F5EC114EE0D4A90C9DC1015EEB47\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Capture\Mode, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BADE4BC610C1E6440B56C591D47C033B\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\PAL\DefaultMotionStyles\DefaultMotionStyles.dvd, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BB0928DFE9BA9EB48BA343CF700A6E7C\, F7AC5766B15EA6F4994D8F0F21C4E6AA, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\ExpressLabeler\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BBB6AB464D9776B4786B88481EA39546\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 00:\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\ExactCopyJob\Command\, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C3E5685FB1CE3F244BEDF1AEFF54AC2D\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Capture\IsVMREnabled, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CA7518CAF39A336408B7A13AB1952F91\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Preferences\ProductID, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CC7249997000CDF4991427EBA97BE30F\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\NTSC\DefaultMotionStyles\DefaultMotionStyles.dvd, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CCDA5D6B909471545AA9EE4027DABEAD\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\SonicSCDataTask\DefaultIcon, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CEF01A803BAF14849B6B5FA6F16856D4\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\AudioPlugin\Preference\BuildNumber, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D414C1237A5B5E642BFCF3771D0D0A7E\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D414C1237A5B5E642BFCF3771D0D0A7E\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D414C1237A5B5E642BFCF3771D0D0A7E\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D414C1237A5B5E642BFCF3771D0D0A7E\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\BuildLang, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D476D72F6BA031549A6E80693E0B119E\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 00:\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\DataGuide\Command\, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D8D2C3D486E94C145A1B89600E7B6298\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\SCMain\RunRegApp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D8D2C3D486E94C145A1B89600E7B6298\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\SCMain\RunRegApp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D8D2C3D486E94C145A1B89600E7B6298\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\SCMain\RunRegApp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D8D2C3D486E94C145A1B89600E7B6298\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\SCMain\RunRegApp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DEB9A2BA9E0FE3144B94501E68A2C302\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\AudioPlugin\Preference\BuildOEM, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E085570BFE10DC149808629B4A2A538D\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\SuiteFullName, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E085570BFE10DC149808629B4A2A538D\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\SuiteFullName, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E085570BFE10DC149808629B4A2A538D\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MediaHub\Preference\SuiteFullName, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E37BBD3C91449C64AB57D8E31E7C961C\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\Registration\SCAudio\RunRegApp, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E8299C1AAABD8B14AB10B03C70E5A880\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Splash.hmp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E8299C1AAABD8B14AB10B03C70E5A880\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Splash.hmp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E8299C1AAABD8B14AB10B03C70E5A880\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Splash.hmp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E8299C1AAABD8B14AB10B03C70E5A880\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Splash.hmp, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F068839A1927001419650B96ADB4B67A\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\AudioPlugin\Preference\BuildName, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F24B85ADFBA177D458C917AE7B9FF031\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\6.1.0\, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F39AD19EB4B52574D978B236F36070C6\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\MainrENU.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F39AD19EB4B52574D978B236F36070C6\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\MainrENU.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F39AD19EB4B52574D978B236F36070C6\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\MainrENU.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F39AD19EB4B52574D978B236F36070C6\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\MainrENU.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F58819F383FB4654281FBB5391E8A469\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\CopyNow\Preference\BuildOEM, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F6E52B17FF105F5458CB9CB22E150719\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Help\Video.chm, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FB01F1D969062624A98EDD7B94D41908\, B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\AudioPlayer.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FB01F1D969062624A98EDD7B94D41908\, 5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\AudioPlayer.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FB01F1D969062624A98EDD7B94D41908\, 4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492, c?\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\AudioPlayer.dll, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FBCCE4C5AD277AB4B8690E09900AFF09\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\Internet Setting\SERVERNAME, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FEC73C45D521B744696A86C92ADD687E\, 4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92, 02:\SOFTWARE\Sonic\MyDVD\SceneDetection\, 03.06.2005, 11:11
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92\InstallProperties\, DisplayName, Sonic MyDVD Plus, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92\InstallProperties\, URLInfoAbout, http://www.sonic.com?lang=ENU, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92\InstallProperties\, Publisher, Sonic Solutions, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92\InstallProperties\, HelpLink, http://support.sonic.com/, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492\InstallProperties\, DisplayName, Sonic RecordNow Copy, 30.07.2007, 17:56
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492\InstallProperties\, URLInfoAbout, http://www.sonic.com?lang=ENU, 30.07.2007, 17:56
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492\InstallProperties\, Publisher, Sonic Solutions, 30.07.2007, 17:56
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050\InstallProperties\, DisplayName, Sonic RecordNow Data, 30.07.2007, 21:25
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050\InstallProperties\, URLInfoAbout, http://www.sonic.com?lang=ENU, 30.07.2007, 21:25
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050\InstallProperties\, Publisher, Sonic Solutions, 30.07.2007, 21:25
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050\InstallProperties\, HelpLink, http://support.sonic.com/, 30.07.2007, 21:25
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928\InstallProperties\, DisplayName, Sonic RecordNow Audio, 30.07.2007, 18:14
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928\InstallProperties\, URLInfoAbout, http://www.sonic.com?lang=ENU, 30.07.2007, 18:14
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928\InstallProperties\, Publisher, Sonic Solutions, 30.07.2007, 18:14
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928\InstallProperties\, HelpLink, http://support.sonic.com/, 30.07.2007, 18:14
HKCR\CLSID\{28650FFD-196A-417C-8013-60CACE38764C}\, @, AVSonicComConexant, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKCR\CLSID\{2A4176AE-2122-4DB1-8EFA-D02572454C38}\, @, AVSonicComADS_SM, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Help\Video.chm, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\HTML\ENU\err_not_connected.htm, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\MainrENU.dll, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Genre.ini, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Splash.hmp, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Skins\MediaHub.skn, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Mediahub.exe, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcr71.DLL, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\msvcp71.DLL, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Engine\PxWrap.dll, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\PAL\DefaultMotionStyles\cache\ArchiveMotion.bmp, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\PAL\DefaultMotionStyles\DefaultMotionStyles.dvd, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\NTSC\DefaultMotionStyles\cache\ArchiveMotion.bmp, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls\, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\Styles\NTSC\DefaultMotionStyles\DefaultMotionStyles.dvd, 1, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKCU\Software\MicroVision\STCDX\STCDX_Sonic\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 21.07.2005, 21:13
HKCR\CLSID\{344BBB0F-03AE-45A7-A69A-08DC59EC2120}\, @, AVSonicComHauppauge, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SOFTWARE\MicroVision\STCDX\STCDX_Sonic\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 30.07.2007, 21:20
HKLM\SOFTWARE\MicroVision\STCDX\STCDX_Sonic\Version\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKLM\SOFTWARE\MicroVision\STCDX\STCDX_Sonic\Version\2.00\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Session Manager\Environment\, SonicCentral, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\, 29.07.2007, 17:28
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Cmdline, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\MyDVD.EXE -slideshow /StiDevice:%1 /StiEvent:%2, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Icon, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\MyDVD.EXE, -128, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Name, Sonic MyDVD 6, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKCR\CLSID\{7B18B559-0547-468C-8263-EC1E5AFCC507}\, @, AVSonicComATI, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Session Manager\Environment\, SonicCentral, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\, 29.07.2007, 17:28
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Cmdline, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\MyDVD.EXE -slideshow /StiDevice:%1 /StiEvent:%2, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Icon, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\MyDVD.EXE, -128, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Name, Sonic MyDVD 6, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKCR\CLSID\{81DC69B2-C686-4CDA-868F-A9DEDE186154}\, @, SonicAudioPlayer Class, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\CLSID\{81DC69B2-C686-4CDA-868F-A9DEDE186154}\ProgID\, @, AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer.1, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\CLSID\{81DC69B2-C686-4CDA-868F-A9DEDE186154}\VersionIndependentProgID\, @, AudioPlayer.SonicAudioPlayer, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\CLSID\{932098BC-94D1-4B0D-A81A-0ACD6F69BD2A}\, @, AVSonicComHP, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment\, SonicCentral, c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\, 29.07.2007, 17:28
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Cmdline, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\MyDVD.EXE -slideshow /StiDevice:%1 /StiEvent:%2, 03.06.2005, 11:12


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Icon, c:\Program Files\Sonic\MyDVD\MyDVD.EXE, -128, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\StillImage\Events\STIProxyEvent\{3D5EF619-F606-4FAA-97C0-222B7DCA05EC}\, Name, Sonic MyDVD 6, 03.06.2005, 11:12
HKCR\CLSID\{A8B40B86-B639-46CB-913D-DAF754BA175E}\, @, AVSonicComADS_Cirrus, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKCR\CLSID\{D76D1D22-89DE-464F-B93B-4161A69E9218}\, @, AVSonicComAsusHP, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKCR\CLSID\{E773FF56-B0ED-4FBD-B1C9-B58E06FD4EC9}\, @, AVSonicComEmuzed, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKCR\Installer\Products\4757561245DB2A844905BE302B7CCF92\, ProductName, Sonic MyDVD Plus, 30.07.2007, 21:28
HKCR\Installer\Products\4F56621B39E44BA47BCF7350B3256492\, ProductName, Sonic RecordNow Copy, 30.07.2007, 17:56
HKCR\Installer\Products\5F374570A648B844CB3B01A41A672050\, ProductName, Sonic RecordNow, 30.07.2007, 21:25
HKCR\Installer\Products\B9C807BA8C799CA498B9BD2F62CA3928\, ProductName, Sonic RecordNow Audio, 30.07.2007, 18:15
HKCR\Interface\{AB82BC31-0ABE-44AB-8780-67CA98948B0B}\, @, ISonicAudioPlayerEvents, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKCR\Interface\{CEF56A8B-95B2-496E-B431-E8EE66CA3605}\, @, ISonicAudioPlayer, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\AudioCDTask\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\AudioCDTask\Command\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\DataGuide\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\DataGuide\Command\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\DataTask\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:07
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\DataTask\Command\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\ExactCopyJob\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 03.06.2005, 11:08
HKCR\Sonic.SonicCentral\Shell\ExactCopyJob\Command\, {KEY}, {KEY}, 29.07.2007, 12:33


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess that is a lot of stuff. lol. Do you think I can delete it all.


----------



## kevcouto (Jul 28, 2007)

HAHA. I went ahead and deleted everything and was able to erase it from registry. You are the best.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

:up:


----------

